# J.J. Redick...unimpressive....



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Does he even remember how to make a jump shot?...

besides his shooting, he's not an all around player....So when he's not making his shot he's basically worthless....


Remember folks this is a post about Redick, so I don't want to hear anything about Morrison comparisons in this thread....


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Forget Redick, that guy Morrison has looked terrible as of late!


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

blah blah blah 40 point game

blah blah blah can't base it off one tourny

blah blah blah consistancy blah blah blah


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

zagsfan - always hating on the other guy or the other team when his favorites get hated on. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.............


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> zagsfan - always hating on the other guy or the other team when his favorites get hated on. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.............


No, I just get irritated at ignorant close minded people who haven't the slightest clue what there talking about and try to dictate whats fair in an argument only because it makes their argument look better...and on top of that they have a silly argument going on stupid logic.....


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

*they're


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> No, I just get irritated at ignorant close minded people who haven't the slightest clue what there talking about and try to dictate whats fair in an argument only because it makes their argument look better...and on top of that they have a silly argument going on stupid logic.....












"Noooo, that's ignorant. You're being ignorant."


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

troll troll troll your boat, gently down the stream


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

3/12 from 3 today. not too impressive.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Is it too late to take away his scholarship?


----------



## Spud Webber (Mar 11, 2006)

Rawse said:


> "Noooo, that's ignorant. You're being ignorant."


Zagsfan go listen to Moby [strike]you whiny donkey. Your as ignorant as a two year old's face when he cries.[/strike] Good impersonation photo Rawse.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

This Spud Webber dude is quickly ascending my "funniest poster" list.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's a wonder such a flawed player could ever score 2683 points,more than every player that has played in major college ball since Allan Houston 13 years ago.I mean that's really unimpressive when you have only 19 players in front of you on the all time scoring list and at least half of those guys never faced big time competition.This list excludes Keydren Clark(St Peter's)so JJ is only 20th right now.Doesn't impress me at all that a slow white boy who can't dribble is probably headed towards the top fifteen of the alltime scoring list.

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#d1d1d1><TD align=left>*Player*</TD><TD align=middle>*Years*</TD><TD align=middle>*Games*</TD><TD align=middle>*Points*</TD><TD align=middle>*Avg*</TD><TD align=middle>*Last Yr*</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Pete Maravich, LSU</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>83</TD><TD align=middle>3667</TD><TD align=middle>44.2</TD><TD align=middle>1970</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Freeman Williams, Port St</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>106</TD><TD align=middle>3249</TD><TD align=middle>30.7</TD><TD align=middle>1978</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Lionel Simmons, La Salle</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>131</TD><TD align=middle>3217</TD><TD align=middle>24.6</TD><TD align=middle>1990</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Alphonzo Ford, Miss Val St</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>109</TD><TD align=middle>3165</TD><TD align=middle>29.0</TD><TD align=middle>1993</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Harry Kelly, Texas Southern</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>110</TD><TD align=middle>3066</TD><TD align=middle>27.9</TD><TD align=middle>1983</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Hersey Hawkins, Bradley</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>125</TD><TD align=middle>3008</TD><TD align=middle>24.1</TD><TD align=middle>1988</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Oscar Robertson, Cincinnati</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>88</TD><TD align=middle>2973</TD><TD align=middle>33.8</TD><TD align=middle>1960</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Danny Manning, Kansas</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>147</TD><TD align=middle>2951</TD><TD align=middle>20.1</TD><TD align=middle>1988</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Alfredrick Hughes, Loyola-IL</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>120</TD><TD align=middle>2914</TD><TD align=middle>24.3</TD><TD align=middle>1985</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Elvin Hayes, Houston</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>93</TD><TD align=middle>2884</TD><TD align=middle>31.0</TD><TD align=middle>1968</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Larry Bird, Indiana St</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>94</TD><TD align=middle>2850</TD><TD align=middle>30.3</TD><TD align=middle>1979</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Otis Birdsong, Houston</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>116</TD><TD align=middle>2832</TD><TD align=middle>24.4</TD><TD align=middle>1977</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Kevin Bradshaw, US Int'l</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>111</TD><TD align=middle>2804</TD><TD align=middle>25.3</TD><TD align=middle>1991</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Allan Houston, Tennessee</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>128</TD><TD align=middle>2801</TD><TD align=middle>21.9</TD><TD align=middle>1993</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Hank Gathers, USC/Loyola-CA</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>117</TD><TD align=middle>2723</TD><TD align=middle>23.3</TD><TD align=middle>1990</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Reggie Lewis, Northeastern</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>122</TD><TD align=middle>2708</TD><TD align=middle>22.2</TD><TD align=middle>1987</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Daren Queenan, Lehigh</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>118</TD><TD align=middle>2703</TD><TD align=middle>22.9</TD><TD align=middle>1988</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Byron Larkin, Xavier-OH</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>121</TD><TD align=middle>2696</TD><TD align=middle>22.3</TD><TD align=middle>1988</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>David Robinson, Navy</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>127</TD><TD align=middle>2669</TD><TD align=middle>21.0</TD><TD align=middle>1987</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Wayman Tisdale, Oklahoma</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>104</TD><TD align=middle>2661</TD><TD align=middle>25.6</TD><TD align=middle>1985</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I gaurantee if Morrison were to stay another year he'd be near the top of that list too...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

If Pete Maravich or Oscar Robinson had played 4 years.... If Lebron James had played college basketball... If... If....

A lot of guys could do great things (score points, win multiple player of the year awards, etc.), but thehy don't.

Morrison won't stay, so why play the "if" game?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JJ redick gets hated on plenty, and quite frankly it is bothersome to constantly hear him being brought up for this and that. Now does that change my stance that he will be an average player in the NBA, nope. Thats just common sense


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Diable said:


> It's a wonder such a flawed player could ever score 2683 points,more than every player that has played in major college ball since Allan Houston 13 years ago.I mean that's really unimpressive when you have only 19 players in front of you on the all time scoring list and at least half of those guys never faced big time competition.This list excludes Keydren Clark(St Peter's)so JJ is only 20th right now.Doesn't impress me at all that a slow white boy who can't dribble is probably headed towards the top fifteen of the alltime scoring list.
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#d1d1d1><TD align=left>*Player*</TD><TD align=middle>*Years*</TD><TD align=middle>*Games*</TD><TD align=middle>*Points*</TD><TD align=middle>*Avg*</TD><TD align=middle>*Last Yr*</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Pete Maravich, LSU</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>83</TD><TD align=middle>3667</TD><TD align=middle>44.2</TD><TD align=middle>1970</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Freeman Williams, Port St</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>106</TD><TD align=middle>3249</TD><TD align=middle>30.7</TD><TD align=middle>1978</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Lionel Simmons, La Salle</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>131</TD><TD align=middle>3217</TD><TD align=middle>24.6</TD><TD align=middle>1990</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Alphonzo Ford, Miss Val St</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>109</TD><TD align=middle>3165</TD><TD align=middle>29.0</TD><TD align=middle>1993</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Harry Kelly, Texas Southern</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>110</TD><TD align=middle>3066</TD><TD align=middle>27.9</TD><TD align=middle>1983</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Hersey Hawkins, Bradley</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>125</TD><TD align=middle>3008</TD><TD align=middle>24.1</TD><TD align=middle>1988</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Oscar Robertson, Cincinnati</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>88</TD><TD align=middle>2973</TD><TD align=middle>33.8</TD><TD align=middle>1960</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Danny Manning, Kansas</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>147</TD><TD align=middle>2951</TD><TD align=middle>20.1</TD><TD align=middle>1988</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Alfredrick Hughes, Loyola-IL</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>120</TD><TD align=middle>2914</TD><TD align=middle>24.3</TD><TD align=middle>1985</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Elvin Hayes, Houston</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>93</TD><TD align=middle>2884</TD><TD align=middle>31.0</TD><TD align=middle>1968</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Larry Bird, Indiana St</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>94</TD><TD align=middle>2850</TD><TD align=middle>30.3</TD><TD align=middle>1979</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Otis Birdsong, Houston</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>116</TD><TD align=middle>2832</TD><TD align=middle>24.4</TD><TD align=middle>1977</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Kevin Bradshaw, US Int'l</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>111</TD><TD align=middle>2804</TD><TD align=middle>25.3</TD><TD align=middle>1991</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Allan Houston, Tennessee</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>128</TD><TD align=middle>2801</TD><TD align=middle>21.9</TD><TD align=middle>1993</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Hank Gathers, USC/Loyola-CA</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>117</TD><TD align=middle>2723</TD><TD align=middle>23.3</TD><TD align=middle>1990</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Reggie Lewis, Northeastern</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>122</TD><TD align=middle>2708</TD><TD align=middle>22.2</TD><TD align=middle>1987</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Daren Queenan, Lehigh</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>118</TD><TD align=middle>2703</TD><TD align=middle>22.9</TD><TD align=middle>1988</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Byron Larkin, Xavier-OH</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>121</TD><TD align=middle>2696</TD><TD align=middle>22.3</TD><TD align=middle>1988</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>David Robinson, Navy</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>127</TD><TD align=middle>2669</TD><TD align=middle>21.0</TD><TD align=middle>1987</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Wayman Tisdale, Oklahoma</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>104</TD><TD align=middle>2661</TD><TD align=middle>25.6</TD><TD align=middle>1985</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


I find it impressive that you can note things like "half the players on the list are from small schools" (making JJ even look better), but then choose to ignore the 3 year rule that existed for some time and early entries. Very well done.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

To score that many points in the ACC is very impressive.

Anyways, both players are great college players.

The question is how great will they be at the next level? I don't think either player will be a star in the NBA. 

Redick is the epitome of a streaky player. When his shot isn't falling from the outside he becomes a very average college player. The guy is first and foremost only a shooter. Morrison can do more stuff on the court which make ups for his shots not falling. Both are great leaders. Morrison has more physical tangibles. 

Redick is my NPOY but Morrison is the better draft prospect and more complete player.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

JJ isn't in the Top 25 to ever play in the ACC, and isn't even one of the best 10 alltime players at duke. He's a taller, emotionally weaker Bob Verga. Bonus points to any of you kiddies that actually know who Bob Verga is.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Does he even remember how to make a jump shot?...
> 
> besides his shooting, he's not an all around player....So when he's not making his shot he's basically worthless....
> 
> ...



:boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I find it impressive that you can note things like "half the players on the list are from small schools" (making JJ even look better), but then choose to ignore the 3 year rule that existed for some time and early entries. Very well done.


 It doesn't have anything to do with the fact that it's true either I guess?You choose to state things that are not relevant.People who might have been on this list if...Okay.Of I had been able to score 20 points a game for 140 games like Danny Manning then I would be on the list...But I am not.The facts are pretty simple...Noone else on that list with the possible exception of Manning faced the same level of competition that Duke has played in the past four years.This season Duke's strength of of schedeule is rated number 2 in the nation.That is a fact is it not?I believe that Gonzaga's strength of schedeule is just under 100 in the Nation.That is also a fact


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> *If Pete Maravich or Oscar Robinson had played 4 years.... If Lebron James had played college basketball... If... If....
> *
> A lot of guys could do great things (score points, win multiple player of the year awards, etc.), but thehy don't.
> 
> Morrison won't stay, so why play the "if" game?


Well no **** sherlock....

It boded well for Redick that he wasn't good enough to enter the NBA after his junior year....


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Well no **** sherlock....
> 
> It boded well for Redick that he wasn't good enough to enter the NBA after his junior year....


 :boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Their basically twins, only one is 4 inches taller and a slightly better rebounder while the other is 4 inches shorter and a slightly better 3 point shooter.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Diable said:


> It's a wonder such a flawed player could ever score 2683 points,more than every player that has played in major college ball since Allan Houston 13 years ago.I mean that's really unimpressive when you have only 19 players in front of you on the all time scoring list and at least half of those guys never faced big time competition.This list excludes Keydren Clark(St Peter's)so JJ is only 20th right now.Doesn't impress me at all that a slow white boy who can't dribble is probably headed towards the top fifteen of the alltime scoring list.
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#d1d1d1><TD align=left>*Player*</TD><TD align=middle>*Years*</TD><TD align=middle>*Games*</TD><TD align=middle>*Points*</TD><TD align=middle>*Avg*</TD><TD align=middle>*Last Yr*</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Pete Maravich, LSU</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>83</TD><TD align=middle>3667</TD><TD align=middle>44.2</TD><TD align=middle>1970</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Freeman Williams, Port St</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>106</TD><TD align=middle>3249</TD><TD align=middle>30.7</TD><TD align=middle>1978</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Lionel Simmons, La Salle</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>131</TD><TD align=middle>3217</TD><TD align=middle>24.6</TD><TD align=middle>1990</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Alphonzo Ford, Miss Val St</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>109</TD><TD align=middle>3165</TD><TD align=middle>29.0</TD><TD align=middle>1993</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Harry Kelly, Texas Southern</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>110</TD><TD align=middle>3066</TD><TD align=middle>27.9</TD><TD align=middle>1983</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Hersey Hawkins, Bradley</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>125</TD><TD align=middle>3008</TD><TD align=middle>24.1</TD><TD align=middle>1988</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Oscar Robertson, Cincinnati</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>88</TD><TD align=middle>2973</TD><TD align=middle>33.8</TD><TD align=middle>1960</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Danny Manning, Kansas</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>147</TD><TD align=middle>2951</TD><TD align=middle>20.1</TD><TD align=middle>1988</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Alfredrick Hughes, Loyola-IL</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>120</TD><TD align=middle>2914</TD><TD align=middle>24.3</TD><TD align=middle>1985</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Elvin Hayes, Houston</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>93</TD><TD align=middle>2884</TD><TD align=middle>31.0</TD><TD align=middle>1968</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Larry Bird, Indiana St</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>94</TD><TD align=middle>2850</TD><TD align=middle>30.3</TD><TD align=middle>1979</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Otis Birdsong, Houston</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>116</TD><TD align=middle>2832</TD><TD align=middle>24.4</TD><TD align=middle>1977</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Kevin Bradshaw, US Int'l</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>111</TD><TD align=middle>2804</TD><TD align=middle>25.3</TD><TD align=middle>1991</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Allan Houston, Tennessee</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>128</TD><TD align=middle>2801</TD><TD align=middle>21.9</TD><TD align=middle>1993</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Hank Gathers, USC/Loyola-CA</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>117</TD><TD align=middle>2723</TD><TD align=middle>23.3</TD><TD align=middle>1990</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Reggie Lewis, Northeastern</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>122</TD><TD align=middle>2708</TD><TD align=middle>22.2</TD><TD align=middle>1987</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>Daren Queenan, Lehigh</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>118</TD><TD align=middle>2703</TD><TD align=middle>22.9</TD><TD align=middle>1988</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Byron Larkin, Xavier-OH</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>121</TD><TD align=middle>2696</TD><TD align=middle>22.3</TD><TD align=middle>1988</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=left>David Robinson, Navy</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>127</TD><TD align=middle>2669</TD><TD align=middle>21.0</TD><TD align=middle>1987</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom bgColor=#e5e5d1><TD align=left>Wayman Tisdale, Oklahoma</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>104</TD><TD align=middle>2661</TD><TD align=middle>25.6</TD><TD align=middle>1985</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



iamgine how many points Pistol Pete and the Big O would've had, had they had 3 pointers back then.

wow..thats sick.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Well no **** sherlock....
> 
> It boded well for Redick that he wasn't good enough to enter the NBA after his junior year....


Your bias and hatred has clouded your mind. I'll refrain from curse words though.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

HeyTM good to see you long time no see. As for JJ he would have been drafted no doubt but please don't make it sound like he would have been a top 15 pick. 25-30 I give him that if he came out last year.....


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Their basically twins, only one is 4 inches taller and a slightly better rebounder while the other is 4 inches shorter and a slightly better 3 point shooter.




thats a pretty good analysis thats why the bashing of one by supporters of the other never made any sense to me. i think both are better than people tend to give them credit for in the areas of athletecism and talent. i have thought morrison is better able to create his own shot but maybe those extra inches enables him to do that. ideally either will go to a good situation where they will have the necessary players around them for them to flourish, i think a toronto with a chris bosh or an atlanta with a dwight howard and a darko milic would compliment their games both offensively and defensively. a team like atlanta,golden state or the bulls(knicks pick) would probably not be the best.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> Your bias and hatred has clouded your mind. I'll refrain from curse words though.


I don't hate Redick whatsoever....I just can't stand his fans who feel the need to try to demean Morrison's accomplishments and greatness to try and make Redick look better....


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't hate Redick whatsoever....I just can't stand his fans who feel the need to try to demean Morrison's accomplishments and greatness to try and make Redick look better....



You're doing the exact same thing with Redick.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't hate Redick whatsoever....I just can't stand his fans who feel the need to try to demean Morrison's accomplishments and greatness to try and make Redick look better....



Fair enough. I still love'em both. And, I still like you too, zagsfan :laugh:


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't hate Redick whatsoever....I just can't stand his fans who feel the need to try to demean Morrison's accomplishments and greatness to try and make Redick look better....


pot, kettle....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tell me where I have came out and tried to put down Redick or his accomplishments without being provoked...


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

I'd take the "unimpressive" JJ Redick anyday of the week. (I'd also take "unimpressive" Morrison)


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bump. :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Both guys suck. This draft sucks. If you are a lottery team this year, you're getting a decent role player--if you're lucky. There better be some damn good foriegn born players in this draft, otherwise it's going to be the worst draft since that draft Pervis Ellison.

Easily the worst season of college basketball in decades. I can't believe people actually watched this dreck this year. I mean...JJ RedicK? Adam Morrison? These guys are making Andrew Bogut look like the second coming of Wilt. Can you find two more one dimensional players? Adam Morrison can't carry Mike Miller's jock. And as far as Reddick's concerned--can you say, career spot shooter? That's if he doesn't turn into Trajan Langdon.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

comparing Redick to Langdon shows your sheer ignorance on the subject.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Dez24 said:


> I'd take the "unimpressive" JJ Redick anyday of the week. (I'd also take "unimpressive" Morrison)


Yeppers. Either of them is going to make some team very happy. Seems like a stupid argument, which one's better--when neither's ever done anything in the pros, and both were eliminated from the tournament. Both can look forward to a fabulous NBA career, so why bother with "which one's better" and denigrating one's accomplishments to prop the other at all?

Laurie


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Both guys suck. This draft sucks. If you are a lottery team this year, you're getting a decent role player--if you're lucky. There better be some damn good foriegn born players in this draft, otherwise it's going to be the worst draft since that draft Pervis Ellison.
> 
> Easily the worst season of college basketball in decades. I can't believe people actually watched this dreck this year. I mean...JJ RedicK? Adam Morrison? These guys are making Andrew Bogut look like the second coming of Wilt. Can you find two more one dimensional players? Adam Morrison can't carry Mike Miller's jock. And as far as Reddick's concerned--can you say, career spot shooter? That's if he doesn't turn into Trajan Langdon.


The draft by no means suck, if you are GM who buys into the hype and lets media outlets dictate whats good for your team, then that GM and his staff have no one but themselves to thank for their stupidity. There are pretty solid players in the draft, it just takes wise scouting and wise decision to take those players. There are some players at the bottom of this draft that arguably are just as good as the ones on top but of course they arent getting the necessary publicity and it will hurt their draft stock. Watch as the guys picked in the mid 15s to the second round arguably contribute more than those picked earlier.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

endora60 said:


> Both can look forward to a fabulous NBA career


Define fabulous career. Can an 8th man qualify?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> The draft by no means suck, if you are GM who buys into the hype and lets media outlets dictate whats good for your team, then that GM and his staff have no one but themselves to thank for their stupidity. There are pretty solid players in the draft, it just takes wise scouting and wise decision to take those players. There are some players at the bottom of this draft that arguably are just as good as the ones on top but of course they arent getting the necessary publicity and it will hurt their draft stock. Watch as the guys picked in the mid 15s to the second round arguably contribute more than those picked earlier.


Oh yeah. This is definitely a draft to be picking in the second round or late first round. It's one of THOSE kind of drafts.

And I didn't compare Reddick to Langdon, so much as imply he could be a lottery pick bust. Anyone that drafts what at best may amount to Steve Kerr, in the lottery, should get a bullet to the back of their head. Reddick should be drafted in the 15-20 range. Morrison should be drafted in the 10-12 range.

Both guys are ****ing overrated. The worst top two players in recent college basketball history.

This is a draft where the true school GMs will show their colors and the idiots will look like idiots.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

johnston797 said:


> Define fabulous career. Can an 8th man qualify?


Maybe he'll have a career like Reggie without the prime.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Redick is very impressive. He's a great finisher, he makes baskets. In most other aspects he is average or worse, but he's a spectacular main option. He scored a TON. He took it further than any ACC player in quite a while in conference and against the usual tough non-conference schedule. 

He doesn't rebound much or get assists. But he also doesn't get many turnovers while usually having someone breathing on him. He shouldn't get too many assists or rebounds, he can find a big but doesn't have a great slasher to pass to and can just shoot it, often set up so he really should pull the trigger by design and the frontcourt can go for a board. He is a perimeter player without much size, but by not being in for boards, he can break from defense or shoot from offensive boards. Now Kidd can break and get a lot of boards for 6'4", but Redick isn't that complete.

Still, higher 20's in PPG is impressive. We didn't talk about this for a talent like Jay Williams with the ball in his hands always and Duhon to set him up or someone truly gifted like Gay this year with Williams instead of Dockery and Paulus, who's good when he's on but a little wild. And both will probably be Top 2 picks, but the draft is a little different.



zagsfan20 said:


> I gaurantee if Morrison were to stay another year he'd be near the top of that list too...


And Redick is, so they're great players and great scorers.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

kyle korver possibly?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> And I didn't compare Reddick to Langdon, so much as imply he could be a lottery pick bust. idiots.


Read that sentence again. You just compared the two for yet a second time. Oh and BTW, doesn't Steve Kerr have several rigs? Why don't you ask Michael Jordan how useless a guy like that is.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

johnston797 said:


> Define fabulous career.


Sure, glad to: A fabulous career is one in which you get paid ga-squillions of dollars, get to do for a living something you love, get public adoration and lots of groupies, and make influential contacts for a happy and profitable life afterwards. _That's_ a fabulous career.



> Can an 8th man qualify?


Probably not, but since neither Morrison nor Reddick will ever be an eighth man, it doesn't really matter, does it?

Laurie


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

endora60 said:


> Probably not, but since neither Morrison nor Reddick will ever be an eighth man, it doesn't really matter, does it?


Hey, don't sell these guys short. Morrison is an 8th man or better next year and Reddick could get there some day, too. :clown:


----------

